# New Crown Vic's [LOTS OF PICS]



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Here they are the New Crown Vic's:​

















It incorporates features specifically designed for police use, such as bumpers with steel push bars, halogen search lights, night-vision technology, and a 300 horsepower 4.6 liter V8 engine designed for super-quick acceleration from a standing start.

"The Interceptor concept is a true professional law enforcement tool for the future," said Chris Theodore, vice president, Ford North America Product Development at the vehicle's introduction. "It's designed to look intimidating and perform its duties with unparalleled skill and unwavering bravery."

Here's what makes the Interceptor concept so intimidating.. 

Push/pursuit bumper 
​
Its most prominent feature is a unique push/pursuit beam that extends beyond the normal bumper of a police car. The high-strength stainless steel and cast aluminum push bar is used for assisting stranded vehicles, but it can also be used as an offensive tool during a car chase. With a properly executed push in the corner of the fleeing vehicle, the push beam will force the suspect's vehicle into a spin. This technique is used to disable fleeing vehicles, thus avoiding a high-speed chase and possible injury to innocent bystanders.







​
The separate push beam has another benefit: it reduces the need for costly body repairs. Like the push/pursuit beam on the front end, the rear bumper also has a structural polymer extension. 

​
Extra lighting​​​

For night work, the Interceptor concept features high-intensity discharge (HID) headlamps flanked by halogen strobe lights, and a light bar on top with flashing halogen and strobe lights which features sun, snow and fog modes for use in extreme weather conditions. As well, the rear deck and taillamps will strobe when the vehicle is parked and the light bar is activated.










The Interceptor also features front-facing halogen searchlights which swivel up, down and from side-to-side and are operated remotely from within the cabin. 

Night vision technology










To catch crooks at night, the Interceptor includes NightEye night-vision technology, a low-light camera technology developed by Ford Research Laboratories and SenTech Inc. Attached to the light bar atop the vehicle, NightEye CCD cameras require a very low amount of light to operate, enabling officers to improve their vision at night and in all areas around the stopped vehicle. The cameras can be set up to record and automatically displays the view on to a standard police laptop. 

Accident data recorder 

If the Interceptor concept is involved in a collision while on duty, an Accident Data Recorder 'Blue Box' records crash data including speed, throttle, and steering angle. The Blue Box is crash-hardened to ensure the data can be retrieved for investigation and used to study ways to increase safety in future vehicles.

"Such data can help individual agencies and law enforcement in general to understand better what's involved during the vehicle's service." said Ford's Theodore. 

Better communications system 

In order to respond more quickly to a call for backup, new communications technology enables officers to communicate with each other without using a central dispatching infrastructure, within a range of 500 to 3000 meters. As well, the system includes new voice-recognition software that allows the officer to speak to his vehicle without taking his hands off the steering wheel. The system listens, understands and acts on the situation by wirelessly sharing emergency information, interceptor location, speed, and heading. Using this same technology, officers can chat back and forth with voice-activated features.

If other police cars are not available, an I2I smart system by Nexiq Corporation uses a cellular option and contacts the dispatch centre with a call for assistance. Dispatchers can check a Web site to see where the vehicle is, its speed, and based on vehicle data, it can report the type of vehicle and emergency status. 

Under the hood 

To ensure a more rapid pursuit, the Interceptor concept features a 4.6 litre V8 engine that produces 300 horsepower and 300 pound-feet of torque which gives it exceptional launch characteristics. "The modular 4.6 is basically the same engine we use in today's Crown Victoria, Mustang GT and Police Interceptor," said Theodore. "But the modularity of these engines allowed us to add performance enhancements to match the personality of this extreme law enforcement machine." The V8 in the Interceptor concept allows it to go from a standstill behind a billboard to the bumper of a speeder in a matter of seconds. 

Seats built for police officers Spending a whole shift in a police car can get pretty uncomfortable, so the Interceptor concept includes specially-designed front bucket seats with a narrow "seat-bite" to accommodate officers' bulky belts and holsters. The seats are reinforced with hard plastic backs to prevent prisoners from kicking through the seat or piercing the seat with a weapon from the rear. A taller headrest provides greater support behind the head with a double lock inhibiting the wrong person from removing it and using it as a weapon.
​
​


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

ahhh idk that looks extremly hideous to me lol..i did see HID spotlight on a cruiser, i forgot what town at the moment but it will get back to me eventually. Looked beautiful


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll believe it when I see it on the road...and strobe lightbars?? Do departments still buy strobe lightbars?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

These pictures have been around for a year or two now. Its just a prototype. It is NOT in production.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Too bad&#8230;no mater how it turns out to be it will still be a Ford. To be honest I am not impressed by any company's platform. Chevy should use the 303HP small block in their Police package this would give them an edge. If that were to happen it would be a much better contender. The Dodge needs to improve MPG and size issues. The Ford needs to improve transmissions, MPG, and the plastic hub caps that heat up too much and melt. Of course all of these cars have other little annoyances but I am just thinking of the main issues. 

Perhaps a company should step up and ask for a team of police officers to design there own car and submit it for revisions and work along side the auto manufactures rather than take suggestions and assume what they build is best for our job.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Good, because it is butt ugly.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Found the original posting on Ford.com

http://media.ford.com/newsroom/release_display.cfm?release=11509

Back in 2002 when I saw it. Dang, that's a long time ago

NEW YORK, March 27, 2002 - It has crush-resistant bumpers with reinforced steel push bars, 18-inch alloy wheels and a V-8 engine. But its most imposing feature is the badge it wears. Ford unveiled the Ford Interceptor concept at the New York International Auto Show to shine the spotlight on the vehicle that protects and serves more municipalities in the U.S. than any other, the Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor.

Based on the 2003 Ford Police Interceptor, which this year receives major ride, steering and handling upgrades for today's law enforcement officer, the Interceptor concept adds dramatic styling cues and tests new technologies to advance police work in the new millennium.

"The Interceptor concept is a true professional law enforcement tool for the future," says Chris Theodore, vice president, Ford North America Product Development. "It's designed to look intimidating and perform its duties with unparalleled skill and unwavering bravery."

The Interceptor concept is no rookie. It is a seasoned veteran building on the success of the police cruiser of choice, the Ford Police Interceptor. Based on its performance, predictability, reliability and durability, the rear-wheel-drive Police Interceptor commands approximately 80 percent of the police cruiser market in the United States and has for several years.

*Arresting Good Looks*
One look in the rearview mirror will leave would-be law-breakers with a feeling of dread as the Interceptor concept moves into view. The front end features a one-of-a-kind push/pursuit beam that extends beyond the normal bumper of a police car. The structural beam is constructed of a reinforced polymer. Mounted to the front beam is a high-strength stainless steel and cast aluminum push bar used for assisting stranded vehicles.

When the bad guys feel confidence in fleeing and pose a risk to public safety, the Interceptor concept's push/pursuit beam can become an offensive tool in the skilled hands of a well-trained officer. With a properly executed push in the corner of the vehicle, the beam can be used to force a fleeing suspect's vehicle into a spin. This technique is used to disorient a fleeing suspect and disable their vehicle thus avoiding a high-speed chase scenario.

Because the beam extends well beyond the standard bumper and has molded-in color, it reduces the need for costly body repairs and keeps the Interceptor concept and its officers on duty where they can do the most good. Like the push/pursuit beam on the front end, the rear bumper features a structural ABS polymer extension.

The Interceptor concept works hard on the night shift with extra-illuminating high-intensity discharge (HID) headlamps flanked by halogen strobe lights. The strobe system boldly announces the presence of the Interceptor concept on the scene.

Mounted to the side are innovative search mirrors, with integrated front-facing halogen searchlights combined with the side view mirrors. The searchlights swivel up, down and from side-to-side freely and are operated remotely from within the cabin. The search mirrors provide officers the full functionality of traditional A-pillar mounted searchlights without the need to bore holes in the car's A-pillar. The results include a more ergonomic control mechanism inside, better quality and fit, improved vehicle aerodynamics and great looks.

Fitted atop the Interceptor concept is an Edge light bar complete with flashing halogen and strobe lights. The bar features sun, snow and fog modes for use in extreme weather conditions and is topped off with a blasting radio siren.

The rear deck and taillamps are sequentially integrated to strobe when the vehicle is parked with the light array activated.

*Internal Affairs*
The inside of a police car is a place few civilians ever want to find themselves. But it's where thousands of officers put in a full-day's work - their office on wheels. Because so much of their day can be spent in their cruiser, police officers appreciate a comfortable car seat. The Interceptor concept considers the comfort of its cop cargo with specially designed front bucket seats. The seats have a narrow "seat-bite" to accommodate officers' bulky belts and holsters. They are reinforced with hard plastic backs to prevent prisoners from kicking through the seat or piercing the seat with a weapon from the rear. A taller headrest provides greater support behind the head with a double lock inhibiting the wrong person from removing it and using it as a weapon.

Installed in the center of the control panel is a trunk release button, giving both the driver and the front passenger quick and easy access to equipment located in the trunk. The vehicle's unique wiring provides a power point below the cup holders, a police-unique powered distribution box in the passenger compartment and an optional power unit in the trunk, supplying excellent locations to plug in additional equipment.

*Under Cover*
Under the hood is the heart of the Interceptor concept. Its modular 4.6-liter, 4-valve V-8 engine produces 300 horsepower and 300 pound-feet of torque.

"The modular 4.6 is basically the same engine we use in today's Crown Victoria, Mustang GT and Police Interceptor," says Theodore. "But the modularity of these engines allowed us to add performance enhancements to match the personality of this extreme law enforcement machine."

One of the most important benefits of the V-8 for police work is the exceptional launch characteristic it provides at the low end. Of course, the engine performs well at high speeds. However, like personal cars, most police cruisers have speed-limiting electronic governors installed to ensure safety. The V-8 in the Interceptor concept allows it to go from a standstill behind a billboard to the bumper of a speeder in a matter of seconds.

*Future Cops*
The Interceptor concept is designed to test new ideas for a new age of law enforcement. The concept will be used to showcase various new technologies to police agencies through 2002 and 2003. Operating as a showpiece and a technology test-bed, the Interceptor concept will be outfitted with Delphi's Accident Data Recorder 2 (ADR2) system. The innovative ADR2 was developed by Delphi Automotive Systems, and was recently selected by Ford Racing Technology and Championship Auto Racing Teams (CART) for use by all racing teams competing in the international CART FedEx Championship Series.

For 2002, the ADR2 is outfitted with a blue cover and works with expanded capabilities to constantly monitor and record vehicle data during a race. Ford Racing Technology engineers believe this "Blue Box" could someday make the leap from racetrack to real world and positively influence the ongoing effort to understand better the dynamics involved in everyday vehicle collisions.

In the event the Interceptor concept is involved in a collision while on duty, the Blue Box records crash data in addition to speed, throttle, and steering angle. The Blue Box is crash-hardened to ensure the data can be retrieved for investigation and used to study ways to increase safety in future vehicles.

"We think, in the right applications, this technology has some real-world value for police work," says Theodore. "Such data can help individual agencies and law enforcement in general to understand better what's involved during the vehicle's service."

The Blue Box technology supplements visual data that can be retrieved through the use of in-car cameras. Because of the nature of police work, the cameras are not always reliable in providing important information.

The Interceptor concept gives officers an edge when inhibited by the dark of night with the NightEye night-vision technology. NightEye, a low-light camera technology developed by Ford Research Laboratories and SenTech Inc., might help cops of the future to catch crooks who could have escaped in the darkness.

Attached to the light bar atop the vehicle, NightEye CCD cameras require a very low amount of light to operate, enabling officers to improve their vision at night and in all areas around the stopped vehicle. The cameras can be set up to record and automatically displays the view on to a standard police laptop.

The Interceptor concept responds quickly to the call for backup with the use of interceptor-to-interceptor (I2I) communication technology. This technology enables officers to communicate with each other without using a central dispatching infrastructure, providing each Interceptor with the ability to collectively participate in tactical maneuvers within a range of 500 to 3000 meters.

This communication technology is combined with voice-recognition from Fonix Corporation so that the officer can speak to his vehicle without taking his hands off the steering wheel. Intelligent software listens, understands and acts on the situation by wirelessly sharing emergency information, interceptor location, speed, and heading. Using this same technology, officers can chat back and forth with voice-activated features.

If other Interceptors are not available, the I2I smart system by Nexiq Corporation uses a cellular option and contacts the dispatch center with a call for assistance. Dispatchers can check a Web site to see where the vehicle is, its speed, and based on vehicle data, it can report the type of vehicle and emergency status. Interceptor-to-Interceptor communication represents advancement in public safety for law enforcement, fire and rescue by further enhancing emergency response time and cooperative maneuvers for law enforcement and homeland security.

*To Protect and Serve*
The Interceptor concept is based on the 2003 Ford Police Interceptor, which features performance, vehicle dynamics and durability improvements for the new model year. Police Interceptors are sold only to recognized police agencies in North America. Retail customers can own a similar vehicle in the 2003 Crown Victoria, a full-size, rear-wheel drive, V-8, five-passenger car featuring major improvements in ride, handling and comfort. All 2003 Crown Victoria models, including police, taxi and fleet, feature Ford's exclusive Personal Safety System.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Personally i think departments should start looking into Toyotas and Hondas, i mean thats just personal experience. My acura is 4yrs old with 112,000 mi, never changed the fuel filter, no tranny, the car still runs like the day i bought it and runs beautiful.

I think Ford and Dodge are capable of doing something like this but if there making so much money selling parts why should they? They should make an exclusive model just for police officers but then the people who fix em wouldnt have a job you gotta look at it both ways i guess.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

yes this is a prototype that came out in 2003 I believe..........


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

bluej511 said:


> Personally i think departments should start looking into Toyotas and Hondas, i mean thats just personal experience. My acura is 4yrs old with 112,000 mi, never changed the fuel filter, no tranny, the car still runs like the day i bought it and runs beautiful.
> 
> I think Ford and Dodge are capable of doing something like this but if there making so much money selling parts why should they? They should make an exclusive model just for police officers but then the people who fix em wouldnt have a job you gotta look at it both ways i guess.


Please tell me your kidding? I would prefer to drive a big american sedan then a toyota or a honda for patrol. (Don't lash out at me here, I know "foreign" cars are built in America now and "Domestic" cars contain a great deal of foreign parts and are assembled in mexico by 12 year olds). I would much rather pull up to a scene in a Dodge or Ford sedan then a Prius or a Accord. :fire:


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea but in terms of reliability you cant be japanese cars, there still built in america but the parts come from over seas i mean the steering shaft from the crown vic is made in Leichtenstein lol i just noticed that the other day. But how nice would it be if they gave you guys new Camrys huh, and the state has a couple priuses i believe not for patrol but state officials.

On the other hand lowell has a focus lol


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

> But how nice would it be if they gave you guys new Camrys huh, and the state has a couple priuses i believe not for patrol but state officials.


 :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

If we are stuck with Ford's for patrol, then according to you we should bring back the Pinto.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you guys notice that the license plate on the "new crown vic" says "Gotcha", just like the license plate on the whacker mobile on ebay? What's up with the "Gotcha" plate?

Also - You guys are talking about using foreign cars as cruisers.... do those cars even come with over 200 horses?


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

The new camry has something above 250 i believe more then the CVPI and weighs less. Has a mid to high 14 quarter compared to the high 15 of the CVPI


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> Did you guys notice that the license plate on the "new crown vic" says "Gotcha", just like the license plate on the whacker mobile on ebay? What's up with the "Gotcha" plate?
> 
> Also - You guys are talking about using foreign cars as cruisers.... do those cars even come with over 200 horses?


the ones assembed in Mexico come with Donkeys.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Those pictures have been around for several years now, maybe that will be the 2008. I like the sound of those new comfortable seats made specially for Police Officers.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

andy0921 said:


> Those pictures have been around for several years now, maybe that will be the 2008. I like the sound of those new comfortable seats made specially for Police Officers.


Doubt it, they just cut the Towncar. CV will may follow within the next few years, or that is the thoughts mulling around at the Ford St Thomas plant (where they are produced)


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

I honestly doubt they'll cut the CV, i mean dont really see to many civilians using em but Ford is making a killing on the CVPI, unless the Charger completly destroys the CVPI then maybe just maybe they'll get rid of it. I think the dodge reliability is gonna kill it but will see as we go


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

no they will not stop making the CVPI anytime soon. I posted the official letter from Ford fleet about it before but i will post the link for the people who didnt see it.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

damn I hit the post button by accident but heres the link.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/showroom/CVPI/SpecialNotices.asp

and heres the letter.

*Hal S. Feder** 16800 Executive Plaza Drive *

*Director, N.A. Fleet, Lease and Regent Court Building - 6N494*

*Remarketing Operations Dearborn, Michigan 48126*



April 19, 2006



To: All Ford Motor Company Government Accounts 



Subject: *Future of the Crown Victoria Police Interceptor (CVPI) *



On January 23, 2006, Ford Motor Company announced the details of our "Way Forward" revitalization plan. "Way Forward" is a sweeping, innovative plan designed to strengthen all Ford operations and ensure we retain our position as America's Car Company. The plan impacts virtually every aspect of our business, including vehicle assembly plants and production capacity.



Since the "Way Forward" announcement, we recognize there has been extensive speculation regarding the future of many Ford products, including the Crown Victoria Police Interceptor. The purpose of this letter is to clarify Ford's position on CVPI and ensure you have accurate information. The bottom line:

· Ford Motor Company is committed to the law enforcement community.

· Ford Motor Company will continue to produce the CVPI well into the future.



The CVPI will continue to be assembled at our St. Thomas Assembly Plant. The decision to move to a single shift operation at St. Thomas is designed to smooth the production process and ensure a more consistent product flow. Even with one shift of assembly operations, Ford will have sufficient production to meet all your police car order demands.



The Crown Victoria Police Interceptor remains the only body-on-frame, police car rear crash tested at 75 mph. It has the largest interior space at 109.8 cubic feet and largest trunk at 20.6 cubic feet. It also has exclusive safety options including ballistic door panels and a fire suppression system. While we're confident CVPI is the best police vehicle on the road today, we are also committed to an even better product in the future. To deliver on that commitment, we will make a significant investment in product upgrades over the next several years.



Ford Motor Company built the first police package car in 1950, and has built police cars every year since then. We have the best selling dealership network in the country, and a Ford Fleet sales and service team that can address all your vehicle needs. Ford has a full-line of vehicles: cars, SUVs, vans, wagons, and trucks to help you better serve your communities. Ford Motor Company is the leader in government sales and we plan to stay that way. 



If you have any questions or concerns, please call our Fleet Customer Information Center at 1-800-34-FLEET or write Tony Gratson, Government Sales Manager at [email protected]. 



Thank you for purchasing Ford products. If there is anything we can do for you, please let us know.



 Sincerely,


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Like they said im sure the crown vic will be a even better product in the future. Im sure ford will boost up the power and stuff now that dodge has a hemi available.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Cheapest way and more power would be to just throw a supercharger on there im pretty sure it can stay as reliable and they wouldnt have that problem they keep having with there crappy intakes leaking considering the supercharger would take its place. Ive seen one a while ago run at the track and there capable of mid to low 13s in the quarter and on the street and highway it would be different


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Actually they should have the new all aluminum explorer 4.6L 3V supercharged NOW that would kick ass


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

bluej511 said:


> Cheapest way and more power would be to just throw a supercharger on there im pretty sure it can stay as reliable and they wouldnt have that problem they keep having with there crappy intakes leaking considering the supercharger would take its place. Ive seen one a while ago run at the track and there capable of mid to low 13s in the quarter and on the street and highway it would be different


Chevy didn't put a supercharger in the 9C1 because idling takes a heavy toll on the supercharger...I would imagine that Ford would have the same issue.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

They should have it electronicaly contolled so in park and neutral it doesnt boost but in R and D it will turn the boost on. Im pretty sure it can be done since turbos can be controlled that way as well


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Forced induction = less engine life. Plus there's more thinsg to upkeep which means more things would go wrong - for we all know that SP cruisers don't get the best care and upkeep.

Superchargers are better suited for smaller cars where if you made the engine bigger - it'd offset the weight too much to the front. In a CV however - the car's pretty large anyways so i'd think you'd be better off with added displacement....


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Actually forced induction or turbo is better for smaller engines IE I4 and V6, supercharger just has a much better power band. I honestly dont think a supercharger will give the CVPI less engine life, its supposed to be one of the most reliable and long lasting motors thats why NYC cabs use em.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

oh and if done correctly it will last as long as a non supercharged motor, think about all those cobras and other supercharged cars


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

How nice, bluej511.

(WWII malcontent rant ON)

Having returned from your vacation in Hawaii, where you had the opportunity to urinate on the sailors and marines still at their posts on the USS Arizona, I hope you'll make your next "big-ticket" purchase, a house, over in the home islands. What the heck, if the reliability of a Japanese car is "all-that-and-a-bag-of-chips", just think how superior their houses are! You may even be hired by the police...uhh...sorry, you are (insert japanese word for "not-japanese-and-therefore-inferior, here.), and therefore not eligible for that job.

Shucks, I guess my 1969 Plymouth Valiant (273 V8) with 350,000 miles was not reliable. Aside from routine maintenance (oil change/grease/tires/brakes)...all I did was replace U-joints, ball joints and overhaul the braking system. 

(WWII malcontent rant OFF)

Sorry, kid...I worked with guys that fought in both theaters. I will not invest my money in a big ticket purchase with a "master race", whether they are "jew-burners" or "chinese-killers". Sure, I enjoy both the japanese and german cultures...I just refuse to reward them for there crimes. Hey, a stereo or camera is one thing...but a car? More to the point: how do you justify to the taxpayers that you are going to support a foreign corporation at the expense of a domestic corporation?

The quality of MoPar automobiles trails Honda be LESS THAN a fraction of 1 %. Toyota has been leading the Big 3 in recalls for the past couple of years...bet you didn't see that in Consumer Distort, didja (research Automotive News, and get over the anecdotal BS about "foreign stuff")?

Finally, my CV has been very reliable: all four of them starting with the 1988 MY.

Lastly, a supercharger (or turbocharger)? More moving parts to fail. Cubic Inches = Effortless Power.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Well i already know for a fact that a couple departments have toyota tundras, thats like asking them to buy a Ford so that they have to fix it more often.

Ive had my car for 4 years with 112,000 mi now and guess what never changed a fuel filter, or a fuel pump, or plugs or injectors.

Ive seen so many CV's come in with fuel filters that didnt filter and fuel pumps that when a trooper or town officer went to persue the car just bogged down and didnt go anywhere. I understand what you mean about buying "home made" automobiles.

I know about the Honda and Toyota recalls but i bet you didnt know about the Ford recall that killed a mothers 4yr old child because cruise control got stuck didja?

Another point was when did i ever mention old cars? I already knew that older cars are more reliable cuz hey there still on the road but what ford does these days is pure garbage.

They issue a recall for 98-01 i believe intake manifold recall if its leaking but they wont cover all the cars, ive seen cars up to 04 (same manifold) leaking and its not covered.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

So you like japanese cars because you don't have to perform the recommended routine maintenence? :ermm: The CV has a pushrod engine, jap cars have DOHC.. nough said...

You stated that old cars are "more reliable", because you still see them? Sounds logical.....


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 27, 2005)

bluej511 said:


> Personally i think departments should start looking into Toyotas and Hondas, i mean thats just personal experience. My acura is 4yrs old with 112,000 mi, never changed the fuel filter, no tranny, the car still runs like the day i bought it and runs beautiful.
> 
> my chevy lumina still has original spark plugs, tranny, fuel filter, and amoung other things except general maintence with 150k. Still purs like a kitten and i still get 26 miles a gallon...i could use another paint job but who cares...i guess i got very lucky with a chevy...I love american made cars and thats all i would buy. (unless somone bought me a bmw) :BNANA:


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

I like japanese cars because ive seen enough Ford problems to steer me away from them. I can understand a lot of "older" excuse my term lol people love buying Ford and Chevys and mopar because thats what they group up wih, including everyone in my department. I mean dont get me wrong im not bashing Ford or Chevy im just saying they could make there automobiles a lot better


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

bluej511, apparently the OEM maintenance schedule is of no moment to you. It appears that your knowledge is superior to that of the citizens who engineered the vehicle.

You are NOT a "car guy", therefore your nipophile screed can be ignored.

As to your statement "...the Ford recall that killed a mother's four year old child because the cruise control 'got stuck' ", *LINK OR SLINK*: what is the number of the recall, and the number of the docket?

I have never heard of a recall that killed a person...usually the death precedes the recall.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

See thats exactly why i always refrain from writing my OPINION because that above is what happens, im not a car guy and why not? Because my drag car is a 99 Cobra? yea see i would never buy a ford it was given to me and the only ford part in it is the body and chassis thats about it.

OEM maintenance isnt a concern to me? I dont think so i use oil thats PROVEN to go for 10k miles yet i still change it at 3k miles


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

bluej511 said:


> I like japanese cars because ive seen enough Ford problems to steer me away from them. I can understand a lot of "older" excuse my term lol people love buying Ford and Chevys and mopar because thats what they group up wih, including everyone in my department. I mean dont get me wrong im not bashing Ford or Chevy im just saying they could make there automobiles a lot better


Older people HELL mind your elders that poses more auto knowledge than you.

The Japs didn't build a good car until the plants opened in the USA.
They were pure garbage that rotted away before you could drive them.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

"my drag car" :jestera:


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

See i say one thing and u guys go crazy, yes my drag car is a 99 FORD Cobra, oh and a lot of japanese cars are still made in japan aka VIN starts with a J. And its POSE more knowledge then you not poses lol.

If you guys had my job you'd see what i mean, theres a difference between owning a car and owning one, yes some of em do last long ive seen a 95CV with 325,000 mi doesnt run to good but its still running


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Bluej, Dont take it persoanl bro, we all have arguments on here. :wink:


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

"Arguying online is like competing in the special olympics, no matter if you win or lose your still retarded" lol sorry i had to throw that in there but i understand people have opinions but why do you have to question my intelligence? I actually went to school for this stuff which is why im doing the trannys in your CV's.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

bluej511 said:


> oh and if done correctly it will last as long as a non supercharged motor, think about all those cobras and other supercharged cars


stick to trannys......


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ill stick to my trannys and u can stick to mixing up cams with pushrods. The CV is SOHC and most 4cyl are DOHC but im sorry what does that have to do with pushrods?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nothing. Overhead cams control the valves directly and are driven by chains or belts.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

pushrod engines still have camshafts..........


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hes referring to imports as DOHC then hes referring to domestics as Pushrods?


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm refering to pushrod engines having camshafts...... Granted my earlier post about pushrod engines was a little screwy - i condensed the original post and it got screwed up. I know that the CV doesn't have a pushrod engine..... However i also know that pushrod engines have camshafts - so no, i didn't mix up the two.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

I didnt say you mixed it up but your talking about to different things your comparing pushrods to DOHC


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

bluej511 said:


> Ill stick to my trannys and u can stick to mixing up cams with pushrods.





bluej511 said:


> I didnt say you mixed it up


:wacko:



bluej511 said:


> your talking about to different things your comparing pushrods to DOHC


Usually you don't compare two of the same thing - it wouldn't make much sense....:wacko:


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

jasonbr said:


> Usually you don't compare two of the same thing - it wouldn't make much sense....:wacko:


What I mean is: comparing something to itself.... wouldn't make much sense...... perhaps i should've proof-read...... errrrr


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

haha no harm done man shit happens im not trying to fight with anyone here nor do i want to make any enemies.

I work for Ford pretty much just fleet and ive seen some things that just scare me, how some of the labels on new vehicles come upside down :jestera:, or what i just saw today was a 4.2L emblem on a 3.9L Freestar 8-[.

I understand that shit happens but ive had around 6+ brand new 06 CVPI with water leaks by the rear right fenderwell and all in the same spot.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

And im sure a lot of you have been to MHQ if you have a cruiser where one of the recalls is a zip tie 8-[


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Well hopefully within the next couple of weeks i should be seeing some 07 CVPI, 07 Taurus and 07 F-Series are already here and there the same, i hope they got rid of the ugly wheel covers for the 07.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I thought the Taurus was dead?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

40th MPOC#309 said:


> I thought the Taurus was dead?


Yeah so did I, I thought the 500 was the replacement.


----------

